# Auto-Ordance 1911A1



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Purchased a 1911A1 auto-ordance today. Has anyone had any experience with this make?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Well, I once fired a Tommy Gun. Does that count?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know how the current ones are but I had one back in the 80s.The quality was not very high but it functioned as it should have.


----------

